# Ac control faceplate



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone tell me where to find the faux wood grain sticker for the ac control faceplate? Or is there a way to get it off without destroying the piece?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my replacement wood dash insert from ThePartsPlaceInc dot com.


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there another name for the piece I'm looking for....I have the dash insert ready to install but I can't find the sticker for the ac control face plate. Ive seen where some of them are black and some have the woodgrain. Mine is peeling and looks awful.


----------

